# Please help! Possible Labor!



## goat_gurl101 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have one 6mo. old Nubian cross breed goat. Her name is Gabby, and we bought her in September or October. She was pregnant when we bought her. I do not have a breeding date, as the previous owners kept her with the buck for the full month of August. This morning, she refused her breakfast. She wouldn't even take any candy or Combos (her favorite treat.) She also refused grain and sweet mix. At about 12:00 noon, she had about a half a teaspoon of yellowish, creamy looking slime coming out of her vulva. I tested the ligaments, and I can almost fit my fingers all the way around the spine just above the tail. Just before dinner, the slime had increased to about a half of a tablespoon. She is starting to bag up around the teats, which have enlarged. Her vulva had become very red and puffy about a month ago, but about a week ago, it started to look much more relaxed. She has been drinking between 1/2 and 1 gallon of water a day. If you need any more information, please let me know, because I really need to get this figured out. Thank you so much!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm not an expert but I don't think she's in labor yet but I think she'll be in labor at some point soon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like babies on the way, gather up your towels iodine & the CAMERA! When it turns amber it's like within an hour or so.
Happy kidding


----------



## cimarron (Dec 5, 2012)

Not sure what your question is? sounds like Labor just be there when she delivers ! She will pace and lay down and get up and paw the ground she is then getting close have clean towells, nasal syringe, naval dip, dull scissors, let mom do most of the work, as long as she is cleaning the baby let her be, if another one comes quick then dry off the first one and trim/dip the cord all the way to the belly. Make sure they nurse okay. It may take up to 4 hours for her to deliver. Good luck


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, she is getting close. She is very young though. Do you now what she was bred to? If she is under 80lbs. you may want to be sure that you have a vet lined up to call, just in case. My mind is telling me that she probably couldn't have been bred at 1 month old. Are you sure of her age?


----------



## goat_gurl101 (Jan 18, 2013)

We first thought she was kidding about seven hours ago. This is what is confusing me. I don't know what to do because this is my first kidding I have ever had with any goat, and this is her first kidding too. Should I be concerned that the amniotic fluid has not come yet?


----------



## goat_gurl101 (Jan 18, 2013)

haha sorry, for the confusion, she was 6 months when I got her in september, so she is 10 months now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

goathiker said:


> Yes, she is getting close. She is very young though. Do you now what she was bred to? If she is under 80lbs. you may want to be sure that you have a vet lined up to call, just in case. My mind is telling me that she probably couldn't have been bred at 1 month old. Are you sure of her age?


Goathiker... I was thinking the same thing:scratch:


----------



## G_Crew (Jan 18, 2013)

Just curious, you mention shes 6 mo old.... a little younbg t be pregnant. Did you mena 6 yrs old?

we are new to goats, about a year. Bought pregnant, 4 yr old, doe (Lucy) about two months ago. Notiiced one day in evening her vulva was swollen, and bag was bigger, checked tendons at tail and could wrap fiingers around and prety much touch. Next morning after my wife retuned from dropping kids off at school she checked on lucy and was greeted with two little ones peeking out of goat hut. 
This said, seemed to happen quick once we noticed signs of labor. After reading several goat web sites... each goat is different... some may hodl out, some go quicker with labor. Keep an eye on her...my guess you'll have new family members soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm aware of Nigerians and Pygmy's having first heats as early as 2 months but not sure that Nubian would have one earlier than 5-6 months old.

IF she is indeed pregnant, it sure sounds like there should be babies soon


----------



## goat_gurl101 (Jan 18, 2013)

liz said:


> Goathiker... I was thinking the same thing:scratch:


 see above post ^


----------



## goat_gurl101 (Jan 18, 2013)

She was 6 months at the purchase time, in september so she is 10 months now. Is there anything special I need to get ready? I live in the Black Hills in Wyoming, so It is pretty cold out, at night especially. We plan to bottle raise the kids. Is there anything I need to do?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

First timers usually take longer and mislead you on delivery time. Calm down though, take a deep breath. It does sound like she's getting ready for labor. Just stay calm and let her do her thing... You are their for support and in case an emergency arises. Do you have her in a barn or out in a field shelter? If in a barn can you bring in some heaters to the area so they'll stay warm? If not or out in a field shelter, you'll want to let mom clean baby up after delivery and then warm kid up to get the circulation going - you do this by rubbing him/her with a towel briskly but gently to get the blood circulating. then place him/her back with mom until she is done delivering any others. If she looks like she's having more - be prepared to do the same for them. Take a deep breath again, remain calm and enjoy your first birthing.

Things to watch for - kid position - when the first kid starts to come you want to see two hooves pointing upwards. If you do not see this, the baby is most likely in a breach position or leg backwards. Hopefully this will not happen. For a newbie, you may need a vet. Pictures of birth positions http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm#kidpositions
Other helpful birthing info http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm


----------



## goat_gurl101 (Jan 18, 2013)

We have a small goat shed, but not a barn. We have a cement-floored back laundry room that we rolled the rug up in and place a large dog kennel in. Then I put in some old blankets. This is where she sleeps at night. I actually kinda figured something was up when she refused to come out of the kennel this morning. She wouldn't come out until 2 o'clock! And mjgh06, can you really tell I'm that nervous?  The back room is heated and kept at around 60*F.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

She is probably just loosing her plug. I would take her temp and make sure she's not going hypocalcemic. If its low she needs calcium quickly, if its high she's got a infection or is in pain. If its normal I would just watch her for a while. If its her plug you may have a month to go.


----------



## goat_gurl101 (Jan 18, 2013)

She was bred in August, so the latest possible is early Feb, crocee.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

goat_gurl101 said:


> And mjgh06, can you really tell I'm that nervous?  The back room is heated and kept at around 60*F.


Yeah, lol I was a first timer too once. We've all been there. I'm waiting on two does right now bred in August due Jan 20th. I want them to just hurry up and come already! I'm more of a nervous nanny than they are...lol. Read the website link I gave, it really has a lot of great info.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

goat_gurl101 said:


> She was bred in August, so the latest possible is early Feb, crocee.


Ok


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww no worries on being nervous! A lot of us have had to go through a first kidding. Heck, I still get nervous <& anxious> when it gets close to kidding time! We've had a few that we didn't know due dates, that just makes it even more nerve wrecking!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like she is close!!...at 10 months old she is still young...of course I have seen small ladies bred to big boys do just fine..although it is not my practice. at any rate..keep an eye on her through out the night..set an alarm if need be but sounds like she is close...she may need help getting them clean and starting nursing..bring lots of paper towels, an empty feed bag makes a great garbage holder....good luck : )


----------



## goat_gurl101 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Starting to get freaked out...*

Okay, so the symptoms started at 10 this morning, and it is now ten at night. Her previous owner and goat expert, Amy, is coming right now and is going to tell me what she thinks. Gabby has neither eaten nor drank all day. Really worried. If she hasn't kidded by midnight, Amy said I should probably call the vet. Really worried. Amy said a baby may be stuck. It is going to be a looooong night.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no! Praying all goes well!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh no! I hope everything is ok. Please keep us posted. I will say a prayer for you and her.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Any update? We have prayers for you and her.ray: Hope everything is well.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Praying for you!!! Let us know any news!! Good luck!


----------



## goat_gurl101 (Jan 18, 2013)

She still has not kidded. I called the vet and she said that she may have an infection, so I got some antibiotics for her at the vet's suggestion. She still refuses all food, but is beginning to drink more water again. There is no more discharge.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is she showing any signs of pain? If you think she is in active labor, you may want to lube up and check to see if anything's in there. Better too soon than sorry. :hug: Sending prayers!


----------



## goat_gurl101 (Jan 18, 2013)

Actually, she is acting like normal, except the missing ligaments and refusal of food.


----------

